# Cardio on Clen



## penguinz0 (Jul 13, 2021)

> Hey guys, first of all, thanks to the people running this forum and its contributors. Very informative and helpful.
> 
> My question is in relation to calories burnt while doing cardio on Clenbuterol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Clen raises your Heart rate - your resting heart rate is very high already on clen (110 for me is a very brisk uphill walk or moderate cycling). Calculating calories burnt from cardio using bpm is a very rough estimate and doesn't account for all the variables that affect HR other than physical load (such as temperature, presence of stimulants, blood pressure etc) - there's no real accurate way of calculating calories burnt outside a lab.

I've never tried clen because I've heard it makes doing any real cardio a ****ing misery?


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

yes. since clen in bro science "open up your lungs". noticed the same. (just check wiki for what clen is actually been used) would just recommend to lower your dosage to 40mcg at your bodyweight and fat and stack it with some decent smart additions like caffein, yohimbine, l-carnitin, telmisartan, ephedrine, creatine+beta alanine, tren, dnp, cardarine..whatever at lowest recommended dosage..you're atom bombing your beta 2 agonist back into the stone age while not even touching all these other pathways


----------



## penguinz0 (Jul 13, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> I've never tried clen because I've heard it makes doing any real cardio a ****ing misery?


Well, I’m assuming this is because your RHR is already high on clen. You probably can’t do the same intense cardio on clen.


----------



## penguinz0 (Jul 13, 2021)

JakobJuice said:


> yes. since clen in bro science "open up your lungs". noticed the same. (just check wiki for what clen is actually been used) would just recommend to lower your dosage to 40mcg at your bodyweight and fat and stack it with some decent smart additions like caffein, yohimbine, l-carnitin, telmisartan, ephedrine, creatine+beta alanine, tren, dnp, cardarine..whatever at lowest recommended dosage..you're atom bombing your beta 2 agonist back into the stone age while not even touching all these other pathways


I’ve tapered my way up from 40 over the past week. Caffeine and Ephedrine raises my body temperature and I’ll not be able to go to my gym because the trainers check your temps before they let you in. Clen somehow doesn’t do this. I don’t have a source for yohambine either.

Original plan was to titrate up to 120mcg but guess I’ll stay at 80 for the rest of the cycle. How long do you recommend I stay on?


----------



## penguinz0 (Jul 13, 2021)

So let’s say that your RHR is 60 but on clen it is 100. if you HR is 130BPM in your normal cardio sessions, it’ll be 170BPM on clen. Does this mean that you could do less intensity and burn the same calories?


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

penguinz0 said:


> I’ve tapered my way up from 40 over the past week. Caffeine and Ephedrine raises my body temperature and I’ll not be able to go to my gym because the trainers check your temps before they let you in. Clen somehow doesn’t do this. I don’t have a source for yohambine either.
> 
> Original plan was to titrate up to 120mcg but guess I’ll stay at 80 for the rest of the cycle. How long do you recommend I stay on?


so should clenbuterol in the range of 0,5-0,8 degree. would really advice you to get on another helpful drug, especially yohimbine for cost /benefit ratio. recommended time is around 3-6 weeks. maximum effiency is different for everybody.

edit: best cost/benefit ratio would be actually be the usage of caffein through the whole day and a low dosage of tren 50-100mg, after thinking about it. yohimbine would just be very nice since it's a alpha 2 antagonist


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

penguinz0 said:


> I’ve tapered my way up from 40 over the past week. Caffeine and Ephedrine raises my body temperature and I’ll not be able to go to my gym because the trainers check your temps before they let you in. Clen somehow doesn’t do this. I don’t have a source for yohambine either.
> 
> Original plan was to titrate up to 120mcg but guess I’ll stay at 80 for the rest of the cycle. How long do you recommend I stay on?


You really think that because you are using caffeine and ephedrine that you'll not pass the temp check?

FFS give your head a wobble


----------



## penguinz0 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a really high tolerance for caffeine. Used to abuse it during exam seasons and I always get a fever like temperature from it. I used 200mg pills back then and ramped up to about 1000mg/day. I still drink a several cups of coffee a day and I sleep like a baby. So my tolerance is high.

I haven’t ran ephedrine by itself so I’ll think about adding it to the clen.


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

penguinz0 said:


> I have a really high tolerance for caffeine. Used to abuse it during exam seasons and I always get a fever like temperature from it. I used 200mg pills back then and ramped up to about 1000mg/day. I still drink a several cups of coffee a day and I sleep like a baby. So my tolerance is high.
> 
> *I haven’t ran ephedrine by itself so I’ll think about adding it to the clen.*


that would make not much sense actually, since you're using the kinda the same pathway, would be more benefical to cycle one for the other. 

Here is some good info



ElChapo said:


> I HIGHLY recommend cycling different stimulants and fat burners to get around the downregulated cellular pathways that come with regular usage. You can cycle out clen for ephedrine, yohimbine, and even DNP. Clen and ephedrine work as beta adrenergic receptor agonist(activator). Beta receptors are the "gas pedal" for lipolysis AKA fat loss. They both have a similar mechanism of action.
> 
> Yohimbine is an alpha adrenergic 2 receptor antagonist(blocker). Alpha 2 receptors are the reason lower stomach/back/glute adipocytes are so tough to shrink. These receptors make the fat cells resistant to catecholamine(adrenaline/noradrenaline) induced lipolysis. That is why they are the last spots to get lean. I am a huge fan of yohimbine. The optimal dose is 0.2 mg per kg of bodyweight, taken on an empty stomach. This approach works best with intermittent fasting as food will nullify some of yohimbine's benefits.
> 
> ...





ElChapo said:


> Lmao, where do i start?
> 
> Tadalafil(cialis) increases nitric oxide production in the body. Nitric oxide keeps blood vessels supple, flexible and healthy. Aging and disease cause hardening and calcification of the arterial walls and endothelial dysfunction. Cialis can prevent and reverse this(in mice studies on diabetic mice). Cialis is also good at easing symptoms of BPH, a common issue with people on high doses of AAS for long periods of time, especially older users. It is cheap and will keep you penile and heart blood vessels healthy. Studies show regular use of phosphodieterase inhibitors can actually reverse vascular dysfunction and lead to permanent improvement after discontinuing the drugs. This is most likely attributed to the reversal in endothelial damage i mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JakobJuice said:


> that would make not much sense actually, since you're using the kinda the same pathway, would be more benefical to cycle one for the other.
> 
> Here is some good info


Adding Clen to Ephedrine is a cardiotoxic stack. Clen already stresses the heart and depletes taurine. 


Ephedrine is very strong and clen is very strong. You are hitting the gas while removing the breaks at the same time. I strongly advise against this stack. Even ECY stack is very potent and not for people who don't have a high tolerance or experience with stimulants.


----------

